# ( APORTE ) Amplificador de 2 etapas 9v



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 14, 2012)

bueno amigos del foro
aqui les dejo este pequeño amplificador. con 3 transistores
este amplificador fue probado y funciona muy bien.
la verdad no see cuantos watts tire, ahi pediria la ayuda de algunos amigos para que lo simulen

lo he tenido funcionando con unos parlantes de 2watts y 3" 
dando un rendimiento muy bonito. apenas y calienta. 
con una tension de 9v  ( a experimentar hasta con 18v )

los materiales son 

2 tips 31  estos tienen que ir en disipador
1 A1015 o parecido
1 capacitor poliester de 0.22uf ( 224 )  hasta 4.7 uf  ( en electroliticos el negativo va en entrada de señal )
1 capacitor electrolitico de 100 uf
1 capacitor electrolitico de 220 uf hasta 470 uf
1 capacitor electrolitico de 1000 uf  hasta 2200uf
2 resistencias de 1k
1 resistencia de 10 ohms
1 resistencia de 10 ohms a 2w ( esta resistencia va junto a los tips 31  )
1 resistencia de 18k

y aqui dejo el esquematico y la mascara de componentes.
ese cable azul que veran en la imagen es un puente ( jumper )

aqui esta el esquematico

aqui el circuito montado en proto board.

aqui podemos ver la mascara de componentes


aqui el archivo rar que contiene el pcb.  ( lo pueden abrir con pcb wizard ) no supe como pasarlo a pdf 

espero y les guste,

si dios quiere mañana subo el proyecto, ya armado en una plaquita de vaquelita
las medidas de la vaquelita es de 4cm x 6.3cm


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

Está simpático 

Con 9 V la onda excursionará desde teóricamente 4,5 V ( V/2) hasta 9 o hasta 0 V.

O sea Vp (pico) de 4,5 V , restemosle un Volt para el transistor y queda 3,5 V , ahora convirtamoslo en RMS dividiéndolo por √2 = 2,5 V

Ahora P = V² / R = 2,5 x 2,5 / 8 = 0,78 Watt

O 2,5 x 2,5 / 4 = 1,5 Watts sobre 8 Ohms .

Dejame ver que hiciste con el transistor de arriba 

Saludos !


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 14, 2012)

Gracias amigo DOSMETROS por el dato, ahora voy a estar experimentando algunos cambios, y si todo sale bien les comento y si no mejor así lo dejo jejeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 14, 2012)

Muy buen aporte al FORO Kurosaki Ichigo , el esquema a pulso te salió de 10


----------



## SKYFALL (May 14, 2012)

Funcionaria como una solucion economica para aquellos que quisieran montarselo a un motocicleta, es muy comun ver algunas con sonido en el manubrio.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 15, 2012)

Aqui les dejo unas fotitos del ampli terminado. despues subire un amplificador de 3 etapas a 1w
nadamas algunos ajustes y subo


----------



## franc0 (May 15, 2012)

Muy bueno, yo creo que podría dar mejor con 12 V , a ver cuanto sacamos jjejej


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 15, 2012)

Recuerda que a mayor voltaje tambien debes de cambiar la resistencia de 10 ohms a 2 W por una de 10 Ohms a 3 W o 4 W , la resistencia también puede ser de 12 Ohms y 5 W funciona un poco mejor.


----------

